# Fertilizer



## Sherry H (Jul 22, 2020)

Any brand of fertilizer 20-20-20 recommendations for this new hobbyist?


----------



## Ray (Jul 22, 2020)

This is a topic for which there are myriads of opinions. Fertilizer, while essential, is really WAY DOWN on the plants' "Maslow's hierarchy of needs". In order for a plant to gain one pound of mass, it needs to absorb and process 200 pounds of water but only about 5 grams of N-P-K fertilizer.

That said, I have fed all my orchids K-Lite exclusively since 2011, and I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 22, 2020)

Good to know!


----------



## abax (Jul 22, 2020)

I've been using K-Lite from Ray for two or three years and I'm
quite happy with the results as well. It's also economical because
the dosage is 1/4 tsp. per gallon.


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 23, 2020)

Who is red?


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 23, 2020)

Im
Sorry Ray?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 23, 2020)

I also have used First Ray’s K-Lite for years 1/4 tsp./gallon.


----------



## Ray (Jul 23, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Im
> Sorry Ray?


I am. 

Another (infrequently visiting) forum member and I came up with the concept for the formula and consulted with the PhD who came up the the so-called “MSU” fertilizers. He derived K-Lite from them and had some manufactured for us. A bunch of folks from around the world used their plants as guinea pigs, and it caught on.

For the first 5 years, firstrays.com was the sole retailer, but when I retired From my real job and was working on downsizing, I got Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies to start carrying it. First Rays and KK still sell it, as do a few others via Amazon. My price is the best.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 23, 2020)

I also use K-Lite.


----------



## Phred (Jul 23, 2020)

I use K-Lite also but the strength depends on how often you water... I use 1/4 tsp/gallon (50 ppm N) if watering every 4 days and 1/2 tsp/gal (75 ppm N) when watering every 5-6 days.


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey red, you're still famous to most of us! We can't do without
you. :>)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 30, 2020)

Ray said:


> I am.
> 
> Another (infrequently visiting) forum member and I came up with the concept for the formula and consulted with the PhD who came up the the so-called “MSU” fertilizers. He derived K-Lite from them and had some manufactured for us. A bunch of folks from around the world used their plants as guinea pigs, and it caught on.
> 
> For the first 5 years, firstrays.com was the sole retailer, but when I retired From my real job and was working on downsizing, I got Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies to start carrying it. First Rays and KK still sell it, as do a few others via Amazon. My price is the best.



Kelley's Korner is retiring (from their email):

"I'm writing to tell you that I've made the decision to retire from Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies to be effective later this year. It's been an amazing ten plus years but it's time for my partner and I to move on to other adventures that still await us.

We plan to continue selling supplies and our custom orchid mixes to garden centers throughout New England and to the Gardener’s Supply Company website."


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2020)

that's sad. I visited there once to pick-up some K-Lite to bring back to Oz.


----------

